# Playalinda Surf



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Awesome day on the beach today. High tide was around 9am so we got out on the beach around 7ish. Caught lots of fish, meny Blues ranging from 14 to 18 inches, 6 very nice bull Whiting, lots of small Pompano, but no keepers, two weakfish and toped it all off with a couple sail cats. Blues all came on cut mullet(frozen) except for one on a white fishbite. Whiting came on shrimp and orange fishbites. We saw one very nice flounder, must ahve been 20", caught. Another guy was catching a few small sharks. All and all another great day spent on the beach. We ended our day of fishing close to low around 2pm. Keep your lines tight.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Will be looking for those fish you missed in the AM Beachbum.  I would like to know were the larger Pomp's are  Do you know what the guy caught the flounder on ?

T<---->--<>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

No. I dont Kozlow.  We were fishing next to the nude beach, and the guy that caught it was buck *ss naked , and I just couldnt bring myself to go ask. I did try to get my wife to go ask but I got a NOOOO WAYYYYY there also. There was a guy next to me who caught 3 to one pomps to mine. I believe he was in the "hole" nad he never caught a keeper pomp eather. And as to the fish I missed LOL very funny. Has been my experience that the tide works better for me than low light. Not to mention trying to get a 14 yr old out of bed lol.  Anywasy hope you do catch them!!  tight lines all


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Any nude female spring breaker's up that way maybe I will stop by , at least if the fish are not biting I could possibly get something else to bite . Come on give me the truth the wife already know's you were looking we all do that's a given.    
That's gotta be a good laugh .I don't think I have ever seen people fishing nude. I guess you gotta be extra careful with those hook's OOOCH.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wading nude while fishing may also be detrimental to yer man hood,if a hungry fish thinks yer thing was a worm.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

Now how could a fish make a mistake like that. Could be...

1. The "Incredible Mr. Limpet" (without his glasses) has made a reappearance. Worms and floating baits are favorites of "Carp."  

2. Only very large fish lurk in those waters near shore. 

3. That water's way too salty. 

4. That's some extremely cold water. 

5. It's an "Itsy Bitsy Teeny Weeny" angler wishing he had a genie. 

-------------------------------------


----------

